# CDX: è rottura Berlusconi Salvini



## admin (23 Marzo 2018)

È terminata ufficialmente l'alleanza nel centrodestra. Matteo Salvini ha deciso di votare la Bernini alla camera, ben vista dainCinquestelle. È rottura ufficiale con Berlusconi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

GODO , Berlusconi deve sparire per sempre . 

Alla fine il nano ha fatto di tutto per portare l accordo sottobanco con il Pd al governo e l ha preso nel C da Salvini .

GODO


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> È terminata ufficialmente l'alleanza nel centrodestra. Matteo Salvini ha deciso di votare la Bernini alla camera, ben vista dainCinquestelle. È rottura ufficiale con Berlusconi.


----------



## admin (23 Marzo 2018)

La morte politica del nano. Finalmente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2018)

Nelle prossime settimane mi aspetto anche una fuga di parlamentari da FI verso la Lega.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (23 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> È terminata ufficialmente l'alleanza nel centrodestra. Matteo Salvini ha deciso di votare la Bernini alla camera, ben vista dainCinquestelle. È rottura ufficiale con Berlusconi.



Come detto nei giorni scorsi, Salvini qua si giocava la faccia, non poteva farsi scavalcare nella coalizione da un partito con meno voti del suo. Questa conclusione era naturale di fronte alla testardaggine di Berlusconi nel voler comandare lui.


----------



## Milanista (23 Marzo 2018)

Alleluia!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

Il problema è sempre il solito :

Berlusconi come con il Milan non ha capito quanto molare e ha tirato la corsa fino alla sua morte


----------



## sacchino (23 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il problema è sempre il solito :
> 
> Berlusconi come con il Milan non ha capito quanto molare e ha tirato la corsa fino alla sua morte



Non è ancora morto, aspettiamo.


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Marzo 2018)

Pur condividendo solo il 50% del programma, ho votato lega perchè sono euroscettico. Onestamente pensavo che Salvini fosse un geniale uomo di marketing politico (ha portato un partito dal 3% a quasi il 18%), ma lo ritenevo mediocre come politico. Mi sto ricredendo: oggi Salvini ha compiuto un capolavoro politico. Ha sotterrato Berlusconi e ha di fatto dato inizio alla terza Repubblica. E' una giornata storica. Adesso vai con il governo con l'ottimo Di Maio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2018)

A differenza di Forza Italia nella lega, escludendo gli ignoranti razzisti, c'è anche una base sana e entusiasta, non dissimile al M5S,
facendo politica a livello locale posso confermarlo, io infatti disprezzavo a morte la Lega perche i vertici Bossiani sono sempre stati dei zerbini verso sua emittenza.

Speriamo che la svolta Salvini sia reale, io per ora dubito ancora.

PS si parla di Bossi presente al vertice di Forza Italia, mi chiedo perchè Salvini ha permesso che si candidasse ancora.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A differenza di Forza Italia nella lega, escludendo gli ignoranti razzisti, c'è anche una base sana e entusiasta, non dissimile al M5S,
> facendo politica a livello locale posso confermarlo, io infatti disprezzavo a morte la Lega perche i vertici Bossiani sono sempre stati dei zerbini verso sua emittenza.
> 
> Speriamo che la svolta Salvini sia reale, io per ora dubito ancora.
> ...


Bossi passerà a Forza Italia, poco ci manca.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Marzo 2018)

Grande Matt

Sono convinto però che B non è ancora tagliato fuori. Non andrà al governo ma tra 5 anni ce lo ritroveremo sicuramente ancora tra le balle


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Marzo 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> È terminata ufficialmente l'alleanza nel centrodestra. Matteo Salvini ha deciso di votare la Bernini alla camera, ben vista dainCinquestelle. È rottura ufficiale con Berlusconi.



ma dai.... 
chi non lo sapeva si illudeva


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Grande Matt
> 
> Sono convinto però che B non è ancora tagliato fuori. Non andrà al governo ma tra 5 anni ce lo ritroveremo sicuramente ancora tra le balle



Ma tra cinque anni avrà OTTANTASETTE ANNI. Dai, oggi Berluscono è FINITO.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Marzo 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma tra cinque anni avrà OTTANTASETTE ANNI. Dai, oggi Berluscono è FINITO.



E quindi? Napolitano ne ha 92


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E quindi? Napolitano ne ha 92



Sì ma ormai forza italia è un partito morto sul territorio. Di più, è un partito anche ideologicamente morto. E ha un leader ormai arteriosclerotico. Tra un po' ci sarà transumanza da Forza Italia alla Lega.


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Marzo 2018)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Sì ma ormai forza italia è un partito morto sul territorio. Di più, è un partito anche ideologicamente morto. E ha un leader ormai arteriosclerotico. Tra un po' ci sarà transumanza da Forza Italia alla Lega.



Troverà il modo di intrufolarsi in qualche coalizione pur raggiungendo un misero 3-5%


----------



## 7vinte (23 Marzo 2018)

*Giorgetti (Lega):"nessuna intenzione di rompere con Berlusconi. Nostra era provocazione verso i 5 stelle".*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Giorgetti (Lega):"nessuna intenzione di rompere con Berlusconi. Nostra era provocazione verso i 5 stelle".*



SI certo, e questa provocazione la metti in atto senza avvisare gli alleati


----------



## 7vinte (23 Marzo 2018)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> SI certo, e questa provocazione la metti in atto senza avvisare gli alleati



Stanotte varie riunioni per ricucire. Sono fiducioso,si farà pace. Cmq la Bernini è di Forza Italia


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Grande Matt
> 
> Sono convinto però che B non è ancora tagliato fuori. Non andrà al governo ma tra 5 anni ce lo ritroveremo sicuramente ancora tra le balle



Avrà 86 anni. Ma dal Cyborg mi aspetto lo passino in un nuovo corpo.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Marzo 2018)

Bravo Matteo, glielo hai buttato dietro in modo epocale


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Stanotte varie riunioni per ricucire. Sono fiducioso,si farà pace. Cmq la Bernini è di Forza Italia



va bene tutto ma negare l'evidente mi pare eccessivo. 

Salvini ha GIUSTAMENTE mostrato i muscoli al vecchio rimbambito , l'ha spinto nella fossa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Bravo Matteo, glielo hai buttato dietro in modo epocale



Si gode.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2018)

*La Bernini si ritira ufficialmente: "Non posso essere una candidata non sostenuta da Berlusconi"*


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

*Luigi Di Maio:Siamo pronti a votare la Bernini o un profilo simile*

*Lega: Al M5S Montecitorio*


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La Bernini si ritira ufficialmente: "Non posso essere una candidata non sostenuta da Berlusconi"*



E adesso sotto a votare un elemento della Lega INCENSURATO e il capolavoro si compie. 

Chapeau a Salveene, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che a far fuori il nano sarebbe stato lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E adesso sotto a votare un elemento della Lega INCENSURATO e il capolavoro si compie.
> 
> Chapeau a Salveene, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che a far fuori il nano sarebbe stato lui.



Non so, ora potrebbe anche fare un nome il PD e i 5S potrebbero votarlo.

E rimettere in gioco il PD è esattamente quello che vuole Berlusconi dall'inizio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

*I sondaggi di questa sera danno la lega al 23% , Forza Italia sotto il 10% e il M5S oltre il 35% .
Fonte FQ *


----------



## rot-schwarz (23 Marzo 2018)

io ho votato alle politiche FI, e quello che ha fatto salvini e' stato un passo giusto, berlusconi deve andarsene, ma non c'e' nessuno in FI che dice o silvio adesso basta falla finita..il gioco della meloni non si capisce io credo che hanno paura che la lega la prossima volta li strappa piu' voti e FDI scende sotto il 3 %, FI deve cambiarsi perche cosi' e' finita


----------



## Igniorante (23 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E adesso sotto a votare un elemento della Lega INCENSURATO e il capolavoro si compie.
> 
> Chapeau a Salveene, chi lo avrebbe mai detto che a far fuori il nano sarebbe stato lui.



A questo punto spero solo che Salvini, nel caso, faccia fare a Di Maio il suo percorso legislativo senza intoppi. 
Sarà difficile ma per ora sta dimostrando un buon senso di responsabilità, e finalmente questo Paese di egoisti è delinquenti potrebbe fare una clamorosa svolta.


----------



## juventino (23 Marzo 2018)

Berlusconi è stato un folle, non è riuscito a capire che è finito e rimangiarsi il patto elettorale con Salvini (chi arriva primo comanda) è stato il suo definitivo suicidio. Adesso assisteremo alla diaspora di Forza Italia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io ho votato alle politiche FI, e quello che ha fatto salvini e' stato un passo giusto, berlusconi deve andarsene, ma non c'e' nessuno in FI che dice o silvio adesso basta falla finita..il gioco della meloni non si capisce io credo che hanno paura che la lega la prossima volta li strappa piu' voti e FDI scende sotto il 3 %, FI deve cambiarsi perche cosi' e' finita



Ricordati le parole di Salvini di ieri : " Silvio è consigliato malissimo dalle persone che gli stanno accanto " 

Come con il Milan, il nano è stato tenuto in sella dalle balle che gli raccontava Galliani per interessi personali. E li in politica è uguale è attorniato da persone che gli fanno credere di essere ancora 35enne e bellissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> A questo punto spero solo che Salvini, nel caso, faccia fare a Di Maio il suo percorso legislativo senza intoppi.
> Sarà difficile ma per ora sta dimostrando un buon senso di responsabilità, e finalmente questo Paese di egoisti è delinquenti potrebbe fare una clamorosa svolta.



Immagina la prima legge 5stelle-Lega con la riduzione degli stipendi dei parlamentari del 80% e eliminazione della Fornero. 
SAREBBE un evento EPOCALE.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Marzo 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è stato un folle, non è riuscito a capire che è finito e rimangiarsi il patto elettorale con Salvini (chi arriva primo comanda) è stato il suo definitivo suicidio. Adesso assisteremo alla diaspora di Forza Italia.



Ma grazie a dio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Marzo 2018)

Berlusconi voleva far votare romani dal pd per costringere salvini all'esecutivo col pd, lui l'ha capito e l'ha fregato totalmente, grande salvini

Se il cdx si romperà sarà solo a causa di Berlusconi


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Marzo 2018)

Io vi avevo detto com'è Salvini e che non è uno sprovveduto, molti lo hanno dato per scemo o sottomesso al nano senza conoscerlo.
Occhio a Salvini.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (23 Marzo 2018)

schermaglie.......


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Marzo 2018)

Comunque Berlusconi o si allinea a salvini o scompare politicamente, la decisione a lui, sarà una nottata interessante


----------



## fabri47 (23 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non so, ora potrebbe anche fare un nome il PD e i 5S potrebbero votarlo.
> 
> E rimettere in gioco il PD è esattamente quello che vuole Berlusconi dall'inizio.


Il PD è all'opposizione, per fortuna, e non può e non deve avere voce in capitolo. L'accordo è tra i vincitori ossia M5S e CDX.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2018)

Ovviamente ecco sallusti che titola salvini va da grillo ahahahah che zerbino


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2018)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> io ho votato alle politiche FI, e quello che ha fatto salvini e' stato un passo giusto, *berlusconi deve andarsene, ma non c'e' nessuno in FI che dice o silvio adesso basta falla finita.*.il gioco della meloni non si capisce io credo che hanno paura che la lega la prossima volta li strappa piu' voti e FDI scende sotto il 3 %, FI deve cambiarsi perche cosi' e' finita



Ma come si fà ad essere politicamente così cechi, FI è Berlusconi, da sempre è stato il partito azienda del nano,
chi presenterebbero come nuovo leader? Brunetta? Romani? Galliani? sono comunque destinati a sparire.

Per fardelli d'Italia il discorso è semplice, sono un partito civetta di Forza Italia, rappresentano gli interessi romani di una certa casta, morto Berlusconi si stanno accodando a Salvini, il loro unico scopo è mantenere qualche poltrona.


----------



## Kayl (24 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ricordati le parole di Salvini di ieri : " Silvio è consigliato malissimo dalle persone che gli stanno accanto "
> 
> Come con il Milan, il nano è stato tenuto in sella dalle balle che gli raccontava Galliani per interessi personali. E li in politica è uguale è attorniato da persone che gli fanno credere di essere ancora 35enne e bellissimo.



come col signor Burns nei Simpson. XD


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il PD è all'opposizione, per fortuna, e non può e non deve avere voce in capitolo. L'accordo è tra i vincitori ossia M5S e CDX.



Non può esistere un accordo CDX/M5S, se mai ci sarà, l'accordo sarà Lega/M5S con fardelli d'Italia che si accodano al gonnellino di Salvini,
la coalizione è stato un ennesimo imbroglio della casta, non hanno un programma comune, non hanno un leader, hanno idee diverse sulle alleanze.
é stato tutto chiaro fin dall'inizio, sapevano che i M5S avrebbe vinto le elzioni e avevano programmato un governo FI/PD con la Lega che si sarebbe accodata in cambio della guida nelle regioni del Nord, curiosamente l'affermazione della lega per Berlusconi è il PD è stata più devastante della prevista vittoria pentastellata.
Salvini avrà il coraggio e la forza di andare fino in fondo? secondo me ha tutti gli interessi, se accetta l'inciucio FI/PD è spacciata,
se dovesse ben governare coi M5S i meriti della definitiva distruzione di FI e PD andrà in gran parte a loro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Marzo 2018)

Alla fine è successa la cosa più logica.
Mi sembrava folle ogni altro scenario.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

*Berlusconi conferma il nome di Romani . Strappo totale *


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Berlusconi conferma il nome di Romani . Strappo totale *



Questo è tutto scemo, vuole proprio farsi umiliare allora


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

*Il CDX propone la Fraccaro come nuovo nome. Archiviato Romani *


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2018)

Accordo nel cdx sia per camera che per senato, vittoria enorme di Salvini!!


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *Il CDX propone la Fraccaro come nuovo nome. Archiviato Romani *


Fraccaro è maschio


----------



## Jaqen (24 Marzo 2018)

Talmente rottura che votano Casellati assieme..


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fraccaro è maschio



Si


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Talmente rottura che votano Casellati assieme..




Dai è innegabile che B abbia preso uno schiaffo politico incredibile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2018)

*Accordo M5S- CDX per l'elezione dei presidenti : Fico alla Camera e Casellati al Senato.

Il M5S annuncia di sostenere Casellati, e il CDX di sostenere Fico.

Il PD fa due nomi di bandiera: Giachetti e l'ex ministro dell'istruzione Fedeli.

Berlusconi desiste sul nome di Romani, su cui insisteva fino a poche ore fa.*


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2018)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Talmente rottura che votano Casellati assieme..


Più che rottura, Berlusconi ha per la sua prima volta in assoluto fatto signor sì a qualcuno della sua coalizione di cui ha avuto sempre la leadership. Salvini è il nuovo leader della destra.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Accordo M5S- CDX per l'elezione dei presidenti : Fico alla Camera e Casellati al Senato.
> 
> Il M5S annuncia di sostenere Casellati, e il CDX di sostenere Fico.
> 
> ...



Ma proporre la Fedeli??? Ma come si fa???


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Marzo 2018)

casellati fedelissima di Silvio Berlusconi, altro che batosta e i comunisti a 5 stelle costretti a votarla


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Accordo M5S- CDX per l'elezione dei presidenti : Fico alla Camera e Casellati al Senato.
> 
> Il M5S annuncia di sostenere Casellati, e il CDX di sostenere Fico.
> 
> ...



Berlusconi ha cercato di salvare il salvabile ma i vincitori sono ancora i 5stelle e Lega.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

Insomma alla fine i 5stelle volevano mettere li Fico e Fico hanno messo. Chapeau


----------



## fabri47 (24 Marzo 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma proporre la Fedeli??? Ma come si fa???


La loro malafede è così tanta che io mi sorprenderei del contrario.


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Marzo 2018)

Berlusconi totalmente fregato da salvini, bellissimo ahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Marzo 2018)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> casellati fedelissima di Silvio Berlusconi, altro che batosta e i comunisti a 5 stelle costretti a votarla



Si ma tra le anime del 5S Fraccaro era il nome più di "destra" , mentre Fico è nettamente vicino al PD e a Liberi uguali. Berlusconi che fa cambiare nome ai 5S e dice che Fraccaro non è adeguato, si dimostra il più comunista di tutti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La loro malafede è così tanta che io mi sorprenderei del contrario.



Si ma Fedeli va oltre tutto. Invotabile sotto ogni aspetto


----------



## Djerry (24 Marzo 2018)

Il vero sconfitto indiretto, oltre all'Italia, è Mattarella che si trova due presidenti assolutamente mediocri con cui interagire ed ai limiti dell'imbarazzante per il paese.

Crolla per esempio all'istante lo scenario dei mandati esplorativi di governo a queste cariche dello Stato.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il vero sconfitto indiretto, oltre all'Italia, è Mattarella che si trova due presidenti assolutamente mediocri con cui interagire ed ai limiti dell'imbarazzante per il paese.
> 
> Crolla per esempio all'istante lo scenario dei mandati esplorativi di governo a queste cariche dello Stato.



Invece quelli che ci sono stati negli ultimi 30 anni hanno lavorato talmente bene che oggi l italia è la prima nazione Europea


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Marzo 2018)

Vittoria strepitosa di Salvini.
Berlusconi non ci sta capendo più nulla.


----------



## Djerry (24 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece quelli che ci sono stati negli ultimi 30 anni hanno lavorato talmente bene che oggi l italia è la prima nazione Europea



Il fatto che noi avessimo Montolivo non rende meno grave l'arrivo di Bertolacci.

Casellati e Fico sono due figure realmente imbarazzanti per il paese, per altro reduce dalla tragicomica accoppiata Grasso-Boldrini nella precedente legislatura.

Un tempo i presidenti delle aule erano figure che avevano valenza per la Presidenza della Repubblica, oggi mettono Casellati e Fico.
Penso non ci sia molto da aggiungere.


----------



## leviatano (24 Marzo 2018)

Beh, a me ha fatto più pena vedere un Napolitano dirigere e parlare ancora.
ci lamentiamo dei Casellati e dei Fico, ma prima non eravamo messi meglio, ma proprio per niente.
e quando li mettono giovani e impreparati si lamentano che vogliono i vecchi.
e quando li metti vecchi e inciucioni, si lamentano che vogliono i giovani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Marzo 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il fatto che noi avessimo Montolivo non rende meno grave l'arrivo di Bertolacci.
> 
> Casellati e Fico sono due figure realmente imbarazzanti per il paese, per altro reduce dalla tragicomica accoppiata Grasso-Boldrini nella precedente legislatura.
> 
> ...



Un tempo i presidenti sono le figure che hanno avallato scelte che hanno distrutto questo paese e privato i miei figli di un futuro sereno.

Per uno strappo con il passato sarebbero andati bene anche Pippo e Pluto


----------



## Djerry (24 Marzo 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un tempo i presidenti sono le figure che hanno avallato scelte che hanno distrutto questo paese e privato i miei figli di un futuro sereno.
> 
> Per uno strappo con il passato sarebbero andati bene anche Pippo e Pluto



La discontinuità non si raggiunge mettendo due figure grottesche a livello personale, umano e della propria storia in cariche di tale profilo.

E' semplicemente umiliante per il paese che dove erano seduti Merzagora, Fanfani, Spadolini, Saragat, Gronchi, Leone, Iotti, Ingrao, Pertini, Cossiga, che ai tuoi figli hanno fatto poco, oggi si siedono Casellati e Fico.


----------



## leviatano (24 Marzo 2018)

Comunque a far fuori politicamente Berlusconi ci ha pensato la lega in poco più di poche ore che la sinistra negli ultimi 30 anni, direi che basta solo questo. sigla.


----------



## rot-schwarz (24 Marzo 2018)

vediamo che succedera' certo che salvini con la mossa che ha fatto ieri si e' comportato da statista, e forse molti di FI hanno pensato di poter controllarlo..ma salvini si dimostra molto piu' coraggioso e determinato, e molti l'hanno sottovalutato..io credo che se ci sarebbero le elezioni la lega raggiungerebbe il 25 % + x, FI sarebbe al di sotto del 10 % e FDI sotto il 3 %, adesso la partita continua e quello che succedera' non lo sa nessuno..ma spero in un governo adesso m5s con lega con alcuni parlamentari di FI e FDI appogiarli..ma non di transizione ma con una durata di 5 anni..qui ci vogliono le riforme e l'italia deve ripartire da subito senza perdere tempo, gli elettori vogliono risposte e soluzioni, per questo anche so non sono un fan del m5s ma vediamo come si comportano in un governo con la lega..allora direi in bocca al lupo al nuovo governo e che l'italia si rialza finalmente perche' non ne posso piu', l'italia ha molte potenzialita' che non le sfrutta abbastanza


----------

